# Commuter bike with disc brakes: Kona Dr Dew or Sutra or Surly LHT?



## Johnson (Feb 27, 2011)

*Commuter bike with disc brakes: Kona Dr Dew or Sutra?*

On my local craigslist site there are these bikes for sale:

2008 Kona Dr Dew 56cm $600 obo, drop bars w/Tiagra shifters, upgraded to Avid disc brakes and XT rear der; Shimano clip in pedals

2008? Kona Sutra 56cm $850 obo, upgraded to Winwood carbon fork, Avid BB-7 disc brakes, 105 shifters; no pedals


I usually ride on platform pedals, so no advantage there. I'll be trying out both Konas tomorrow (same owner). I usually ride a 54-56cm bike, so these should be in my size range, unless one of them fits large or small for its size.

Right now I'm riding a Felt F1X cyclocross bike for rainy Seattle winter weather; like the bike, but the braking could be better (front mini-V, rear canti, recently adjusted), has a double chainring and it's slightly large at 57cm.

The main attraction of these bikes are the disc brakes for inclement weather and triple chainring for climbing. I own a Kona mtn bike and definitely like it, so ++views on Konas. I've never owned a bike w/disc brakes; have heard that decent disc brakes will always outperform other brake types in the wet and wonder if it's worth picking up a bike w/discs for rainy Seattle. Thinking this could be true--opinions?

My past experience (a decade ago) with inexpensive hybrid bikes turned me off on those, but I am assuming the top of the Dew line Dr Dew is a much better bike, and that I shouldn't be turned off because it's a hybrid?


Opinions on these bikes for commuting and perhaps short (20-70 mile) rides? Especially interested to hear views on these two Konas as currently outfitted, and their relative values at the asking prices. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I've heard good things about the Sutra, but I wouldn't want a carbon fork on a touring style frame such as that, just my opinion though. I would hold out for a Surly, there the bees nees.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

*Probably not much help but*

^^^^^^^Meant for Op sorry

Surly Disc Trucker may be awhile before they show up on Craigs. The Dr. Dew would be good with commuting in mind. If you wanted to tour in the future, if the owner still had the stock fork for the Sutra I'd hit that. As for discs, I would recommend them. I am in Salem, OR and after 6 years with canti's I know I would prefer discs just for ease of setup after pad replacement and better stopping in wet crappy conditions. Both of my mountain bikes have them. Good luck.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I have 7,000+ miles on my Sutra and I like it pretty well. It's a good touring rig and a solid commuter too. It's comfy and very stable.

The downside of the Sutra is that it's heavy and a little slow. Compared to a cross bike it's a little like riding a train. It's super comfy and has been durable for me. It rides nicely fully loaded with front and rear bags.

I have mine built up with non-stock parts, but it's not that different then the stock build. Is the version you're looking at the one with sliding dropouts?


----------



## Johnson (Feb 27, 2011)

After some tweaking to the brakes on my Felt and a bit more research, I decided to pass on these other bikes. Not really interested in the Sutra or a touring frame; and would want BB-7s for their ease of adjustment on a frame I was interested in, and don't want the expense of swapping the 5s for 7s (~$200); so the Dew is out.

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------

